# Never seen this color before--"Cremello Roan"



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

Looks like he has all the typical aqha issues. Post legs and itty bitty feet. And it looks like he passes those on. Also is butt-high and l don't see roaning. 
I'm sure some people think he's the cats meow for some pleasure, halter or somesuch. But I don't think he'd ever hold up to hard work.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

What has he accomplished and what are your goals would be my question. He is too post legged and upright in the pasterns for my liking and his head too tiny for his neck and body. He looks like a halter horse. All body with toothpick legs though his do appear to have more bone than many. His babies seem to have bigger heads and smaller necks (too small - that may just need to fill out and depending on their age could with maturity) withe better bodies and legs though if they are young that could change with maturity as well and they would be more similar to him.


I don't like roan on the dilutes as it washes them out. I'd chose one or the other not both. You know if he is a double cream dilute you will get cream. DO they have a color panel so that you know his agouti status and whether he is Dun or nd1. I'm going to look at the link. You'd also want to know LWO status and what his 6 panel says.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

So he is basically a color producer. Genetically clean, no LWO to worry about any sorrel will always carry at least one A and you may or may not get roan but for me it would be one or the other not both. I don't like roan on an already diluted horse. There is no mention of points whether halter or performance so I would want to know how his babies are doing and what their mothers accomplished to know if it is more them than him passing ability.


----------



## KigerQueen (Jun 16, 2013)

i mean he is not the worst cremello i have sean. his legs are not as horrible as alot of halter horses i have seen. his back is long and he has small hooves.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

@lostastirrup "Looks like he has all the typical aqha issues." While those faults are common with halter horses they are not typical of all AQHA. AQHA has gotten to the point that the different showing classes have resulted in many different body types based on whether they are western or english, halter or performance, show or working. I see more stock horse type being ridden and shown without those flaws unless I start looking at sale ads. While there is some blurring, the halter bred stand out for those flaws and because of their lack of soundness (note I did not say ability) when worked hard in performance they aren't kept around. There is now a halter performance class to address that. As times change I hope to see performance halter standards becoming the norm and a fading out of that bulked up Arnold Schwarzenegger type.


----------



## lostastirrup (Jan 6, 2015)

@QtrBel

I've been around ranch horses who have good legs and foot and bone, but from what I've seen they're the exception to the rule. I ride at a WP/HUS barn. Post legs. Small feet. And variations on lame. I grew up riding a few AQHA's they weren't any exceptions. Don't get me wrong, the best brains and quietest disposition have been on AQHA's, just the conformation has shot itself in the foot.


----------



## Avna (Jul 11, 2015)

Opinion? Two things I dislike the most, halter-horse build and a harmful-to-the-horse color, right there in the same horse. But that's just me.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

He looks like an AQHA show horse, not something I would breed any mare of mine to. I pretty much only deal with AQHA horses and that is all I have right now for my own horses but you want to look for ones out of working cow horse lines that aren't Hancock. The Hancock horses are where a lot of the color in AQHA horses are coming from in Montana, Wyoming, Idaho etc. right now and they tend to be high hocked and straight hocked. 

I looked at that horses pedigree and he has nothing in it for working ranch horse lines that I would personally ever consider for my own horses.

You want good bone and good legs and a horse that can work all day. In order to get that you usually need to look at working cow horse competition horses, cutting horses, and especially ranch horses. Just make sure if you look at cutting horse studs that they aren't throwing down hill offspring. Stay away from the Western pleasure etc. lines if you want a horse that can do serious all day work. 

If you can find them see if you can find something from a Skipper W line. They were bred to be all around working horses and some of those Skipper W lines have color as well. I have one Skipper W horse that is red roan and he has feet like sledge hammers, tons of leg bone and I have worked cattle on him for an entire day and at the end of the day he still has gas to keep going long after I am ready to head in for the day. Best horse I have ever owned.

Other good lines to consider are Little Peppy, Doc Bar, Two Eyed Jack, and Driftwood.

A lot of the really good ranch horse lines tend to be on the shorter side: 14.3 - 15.2 so hopefully you are OK with a shorter horse.


----------



## AndyTheCornbread (Feb 3, 2019)

I think @Dreamcatcher Arabians had a Skipper cremello stud at one point if I remember right. You could ask her about Skipper lines as outside the ranching and roping community people aren't as familiar with them as they are with other AQHA lines.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

He has the typical questionable legs and tiny feet of the halter-bred stock horse, and unfortunately, he throws foals of even lower quality than himself. Not impressed with any of the offspring. The stud should be a gelding, IMO.


A friend of mine has a really nice cremello paint stud-- he's young and hasn't done much yet, but she's started him under saddle and plans to get him in the show ring and has bred him a couple of times to her Arab mares for half-Arab foals that are REALLY nice and should do wonderfully in the show ring at the HA shows. He's outproducing himself and with guaranteed color, she has high hopes for him. She bought him because he has good legs and feet and a sweet disposition, and you have no idea how many studs she looked at to find him... rare are the double dilute stallions who actually deserve to be stallions. But like she says, color sells, and if you're going to breed, you might as well breed for color and quality rather than just quality, because a buckskin will sell for twice as much as a bay. She has a point.


----------



## pasomountain (Dec 19, 2018)

I looked at this cremello roan studs website and his owners have already been breeding his sons so he is a grandpa. Sounded like they had a pretty full booked breeding season too so somebody out there likes him--lol. I'm pretty sure it's the color they are after.


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

Perhaps it is your location Lostastirrup that lends to that. While there is a bit of halter in the mix here it is balanced by the horses AndyTheCornBread mentioned. I buy based on sound mind and conformation then I look at pedigree. Except one racebred that I bought every last QH and Paint I have bought or sold has had halter lines through Impressive so you'd expect that they would have the same flaws. They don't.
They also have Skipper W (all go back to him 12 or more times so even though further back pretty concentrated) and most have Doc Bar fairly close, all have high percentages of foundation breeding except that racebred mare who is actually more TB than QH if you break it down by percentages. The Hancocks here are the same as the Impressives. Just a small percentage. Enough to know that he's back there but not so much it is a problem. Most have TB so there are two types of build. Closer or higher percentages have taller, leaner builds with the QH stamp of big butt. Further back or smaller percents are short and catty. Those that are built like tanks (tall or short) have the legs and feet to match. 



Getting back to location, I guess it depends on the surrounding influences - We have racing breds coming in through Louisiana and small pockets of working horses combined with more performance rather than halter in the show ring. I can see where some areas where halter horses are big would have more of that influence. When it comes to just a light duty riding horse the halter horses would do just fine so not a problem choosing those types of stallions.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

pasomountain said:


> I looked at this cremello roan studs website and his owners have already been breeding his sons so he is a grandpa. Sounded like they had a pretty full booked breeding season too so somebody out there likes him--lol. I'm pretty sure it's the color they are after.



While I'm not a fan of him (largely because I don't really care what color a horse is) and he has his faults, he's not the worst cremello stud out there by far. When palominos and buckskins sell while nicer bays and sorrels don't, one can see why breeders will go with a double dilute stallion that may not be as nice as a sorrel when making their breeding decisions.


Case in point. There are two nearly identical fillies a local breeder listed for sale. Both are yearlings and bred very similarly, from half-sister broodmares by the same stud. Really nice fillies, both-- well-bred and quality. The plain bay filly was priced at $2500 and and has not sold even now that her price has been dropped to $1000 OBO, nor has anyone expressed much of an interest in her even though she's the nicer of the two when it comes right down to it. The buckskin filly sold almost immediately for $4500 with at least 10 buyers 'in line' if the first person backed out. I see now that the dam of the bay filly is now for sale, so I bet he replaces her with something that will throw color. And who can blame him?


----------



## QtrBel (May 31, 2012)

I'm a sucker for a nice bay.


----------



## SilverMaple (Jun 24, 2017)

QtrBel said:


> I'm a sucker for a nice bay.


I am, too. I'm trying really hard not to be temped into that filly. I do not have time for a youngster right now.


----------

